# Brooklyn aka Moutere



## indica86 (24/2/16)

A high alpha hop with distinctive tropical, grapefruit and passion fruit characters (17.5-19.5 % AA)

Breeding: 


Brooklyn is a New Zealand bred triploid variety with parentage from the New Zealand variety Southern Cross and a selected New Zealand male. Developed at New Zealands Plant and Food Research and released in 2015. The essential oil profile displays characteristics of intense fruit, citrus and resinous pine.




Selection: 


Delivers intense fruity oils with top notes of baking spice and sweet hay. Selected on good agricultural performance and late maturity this variety is currently the most recently selected from the Hops with a Difference programme.




Brewing: 


Brooklyn is a big hop delivering high alpha acid with a generous weight of oil while its lower cohumulone provides a soft well-structured but solid bitterness. Sensory panels describe the flavours and aromas in the finished beer to be that of grapefruit, tropical and passionfruit.



echnical Data

HPLC & Oil Composition (Measured within 6 months of harvest, stored at 0C)

Alpha Acids

17.5-19.5%

Beta Acids

8.0-10.0%

Cohumulone

26% of Alpha Acids

Total Oil

1.7 ml oil per 100gm cone weight

Concentration

94 uL Oil/gram Alpha

Mycene

22.2%

Humulene

15.2%

Caryophyllene

5.8%

Farnesene

0.3%

Citrus-Piney Fraction

5.9%

Floral Estery Fraction

2%

H/C Ratio

2.2

Other

10.9%


----------



## Judanero (24/2/16)

Has anyone used this yet?


----------



## indica86 (24/2/16)

Went in a Belgian White IPA today. Smelled great.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/2/16)

It sounds great. I thought I seen yobs hop deals site with that listed.


----------



## indica86 (24/2/16)

Will hammer an IPA with this soon... um, maybe in two weeks when I have space.


----------



## Beersuit (24/2/16)

Got some in at the shop the other day and couldnt keep my beak out of the 5kg bag. Threw it in this today.
American ale 80%
Flaked wheat 15%
Toffee 5%
Mash 66
No bittering addition just 25 IBU at whirlpool
Will dry hop with 100g
Smelled amazing


----------



## Yob (4/3/16)

indica86 said:


> Went in a Belgian White IPA today. Smelt great.


howd this go?


----------



## indica86 (4/3/16)

Been working, have not had a chance to bottle it yet.

Alright, just threw a 50g dry hop in...


----------



## indica86 (13/3/16)

Bubblegum is how the early taste of the Belgian White IPA went.
Hallertau Blanc and Brooklyn....


----------



## Frothy1 (31/3/16)

Beersuit said:


> Got some in at the shop the other day and couldnt keep my beak out of the 5kg bag. Threw it in this today.
> American ale 80%
> Flaked wheat 15%
> Toffee 5%
> ...



Beersuit...have you had a taste yet?


I have everything for a Dr Smuto Golden Ale and saw Brooklyn getting bagged up today.
I grabbed 100g and I recon I'm going to use it instead of Amarillo.


Edit - forgot how to spell ale


----------



## indica86 (31/3/16)

Holy shit.

Hints of orange with big passionfruit. Very smooth bitterness.

Yum.




> Recipe: Hop2iT XVII
> Style: American IPA
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> ...


----------



## Beersuit (31/3/16)

I did get a chance to taste it. Smooth bitterness but all I got was a dusty cinnamon flavour. The guys at work are still bagging me out about it. They both loved it and got passionfruit and tropical fruit. 

It's interesting just something that my pallet doesn't like though.


----------



## indica86 (1/4/16)

Passiona burp FTW!!!!


----------



## Frothy1 (1/4/16)

indica86 said:


> Passiona burp FTW!!!!



*F*or *T*hose *W*ondering*??*


----------



## dibbz (2/4/16)

Frothy1 said:


> I have everything for a Dr Smuto Golden Ale and saw Brooklyn getting bagged up today.
> I grabbed 100g and I recon I'm going to use it instead of Amarillo.


I have one ready to keg today, mostly the same but used M44 yeast. My gravity sample was indeed tasty. I think a forced carb is in order, not sure I can control myself wait 2 more days.

```
2.75 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 56.7 %
0.90 kg Gladfield Munich Malt (15.5 EBC) Grain 2 18.6 %
0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 18.6 %
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 4 6.2 %
9.82 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 21.3 IBUs
12.77 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 16.7 IBUs
0.25 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 -
25.98 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg US West Coast Yeast (Mangrove Jack's #M44) Yeast 9 -
```


----------



## tugger (15/4/16)

I grabbed a few bags of this last week. 
I just opened one and its resin city, the whole bag is stuck together and sticky as. 
Smells great, I'm about to dump 100g in the whirlpool.


----------



## indica86 (15/4/16)

tugger said:


> I'm about to dump in the whirlpool.



Lol.


----------



## Frothy1 (15/4/16)

I did 10g FWH for 21 liters and made the rest to 40 IBU's.
Just tasted the gravity sample and it's smoother than I expected.


----------



## dibbz (29/4/16)

To be honest it doesn't have a lot of flavour like I was expecting after reading the NZ hops web page, I had an amber IPA with some in this evening and it was distinctive enough to be noticible but still subtle. It is bitter however. My golden ale is a good drop.

From http://nzhops.co.nz/variety/brooklyn
> Delivers intense fruity oils with top notes of baking spice and sweet hay.
I'd agree here.

> Sensory panels describe the flavours and aromas in the finished beer to be that of grapefruit, tropical and passionfruit.
Perhaps the aroma but not in the flavour. This is also some-what contradictory to the other quote.


----------



## indica86 (29/4/16)

I like it.
Currently drinking a Rye IPA with Chinook, Cascade and Brooklyn - works really well.


----------



## Frothy1 (17/5/16)

I did a Dr Smurto Golden Ale with all Brooklyn to 40 IBU's.

10g first wort
10g @ 20mins
10g @ 15 mins
10g @ 10 mins
10g @ 5 mins
15g dry hop for 3 days

Everyone's taste is different and I'm getting prominent passionfruit with a slightly spicy grapefruit flavor and a little pine.

Its like Galaxy and Chinook or Galaxy and Cluster or something.

Unfortunately for me I'm not keen on the the spicy grapefruit side of it.

The bitterness is smooth thats for sure.


----------



## DJR (16/9/16)

Now apparently renamed to Moutere - probably so they didn't have issues in the USA market?

http://www.nzhops.co.nz/variety/moutere


----------



## Yob (17/9/16)

DJR said:


> Now apparently renamed to Moutere - probably so they didn't have issues in the USA market?
> 
> http://www.nzhops.co.nz/variety/moutere


correct.. PITA from my point of view...

I love the hop, did a few cubes last year heavily weighted to Broo.. Moutere..

Lush and dank..


----------



## Frothy1 (17/9/16)

Still spewin


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/16)

Yob said:


> correct.. PITA from my point of view...
> 
> I love the hop, did a few cubes last year heavily weighted to Broo.. Moutere..
> 
> Lush and dank..


Dank, to me, sounds dusty, musty, dirty and sulfury, like certain varieties of "the cousin", from which I'm certain the term was appropriated.
Yeah, I may be the exception, but if I would not wear it as a man-cologne, I do not enjoy drinking the character in a beer.
was about to say flame-suit on, but I'm a big boy and not afraid of sharing an honest opinion, and we all know about opinions...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/9/16)

Slightly off topic my Da reckons that in the 50's the most popular hop was the Atthe anyone come across this or has this hop also had a name change?


----------



## Yob (17/9/16)

I mean it like Simcoe and Columbus are Dank, Pungent may be a better word to decribe the aromatic assult you get from hops of this ilk but Dank sits well on my tongue


----------



## Yob (17/9/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Slightly off topic my Da reckons that in the 50's the most popular hop was the Atthe anyone come across this or has this hop also had a name change?


sure it wasnt just a story Atthe pub?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/9/16)

I will find out I have the correct spelling.


----------



## Yob (17/9/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I will find out I have the correct spelling.


That'd be great. Always happy to read up on old Hops, can't recall any that sound similar, not that that's an indication of anything though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/9/16)

Yob said:


> sure it wasnt just a story Atthe pub?


Nearly right Yob, fuk'n wind up merchant, just got off the phone to him and it was At the hop by Danny and the Juniors.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (17/9/16)

Had me searching:

http://brooklynbrewshop.com/themash/hop-of-the-month-ahtanum/


----------

